# Anyone using a Rice Cooker?



## R. Zimm (Mar 3, 2013)

Our "el cheapo" rice cooker got to a point that it needed replacing so we got a slightly better model ($30 instead of $22) and it really makes much better rice than the price difference would suggest.

Tonight I made rice with steamed vegetables in the top tray (frozen) with simple pan fried flounder with a bit of NOLA seasoning on them. My wife was impressed!

Anyone else use a rice cooker? Share your success tips!


----------



## Steve (Mar 8, 2013)

I use the steamer to steam veggies only.. Not rice as we don't eat rice at all, EVER !!!! 
I actually have 2 steamers I use when I am making different veggies that take different times.. 
My fish goes on the stove top or in the oven.. Never steamed..


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 8, 2013)

That's interesting Steve though it really makes sense. A rice cooker would be an inexpensive tool to steam vegetables and much easier than on the stove. Do you use fresh vegies or frozen? We generally use frozen (organic) because our schedules vary and with fresh we often waste it from age. I put frozen vegies in the steam basket and when the rice is done so are the vegies. Have to use larger pieces though since the basket has about 1/4 inch + holes.


----------



## pchinvegas (Mar 8, 2013)

We do use ours a lot . Great for steamed veggies


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2013)

Never used a rice cooker, it comes out fine the usual boiling way.  We do use a small steamer pot for veggies though, healthier than boiling in water.


----------



## Steve (Mar 8, 2013)

For the steamer, I use mostly fresh veggies rather than frozen.. I don't buy frozen often except frozen green peas..
I steam everything including potatoes.. Much healthier than boiling them and then throwing out the water with all the nutrients...
Steam small potatoes and add an onion cubed and you have a real different veggie dish.. Just add some butter and parsley flakes and serve......


----------



## That Guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Now, I gotta say:  As a kid, living way out in The Pacific, I used to love the island natives and so wanted to be one.  I noticed they ate a lot of rice and learned it's just so easy to cook.  One cup rice; two cups water; bring to a boil; lower heat as low as possible; cover; cook 20 minutes; done and delicious.  Aloha.


----------

